# Holy $&@/ ! Positron vintage electric schwinn



## mongeese (Oct 3, 2016)

Positron is good for something !!! This bike soars and rides oh so smooth!


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice!
Never seen one of these.
How many "D" batteries does it take?

Greg M.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 4, 2016)

Takes a 12volt battery with car hook ups.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like you have a bathroom soap dispenser stuck to your front wheel. 

Pretty cool, though.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

Is that an electric motor, or is that bike checking out a My Fair Lady....???


----------



## mongeese (Oct 4, 2016)

The battery holder looks like a paper towel dispenser as well !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2016)

mongeese said:


> The battery holder looks like a paper towel dispenser as well !!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

"Pete" looks a bit beat.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

Stop picking on Troy's bike.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 4, 2016)

Its OK Brian. Green eyed monsters never scare me.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 4, 2016)

I call it the " Schwinn Port-o-potty !


----------

